# john mayer



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

what do you guys think of him? i've been tripping on that trio stuff, its pretty sweet. theres a video of his concert on aol... its impressive to say the least.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah i like him. He performs on claptons crossroads guitar festival dvd as well. I really like what he does.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 20, 2006)

i got into JM from hearing his live stuff on Crossroads and other shows. after his Trio CD, i'm sold. This guy is great, with lots of potential. 

does anyone know when a JM Trio studio album will come out?


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

so is the jm trio album the bluesy stuff?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I really hope his trio stuff is nothing like "Your Body is a Wonderland".  Please tell me it isn't. Though that song did probably get him laid 10,000 times.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I really hope his trio stuff is nothing like "Your Body is a Wonderland".  Please tell me it isn't. Though that song did probably get him laid 10,000 times.


no, the trio stuff is him doing SRV impressions basically.

that's an oversimplification and it sounds good but it's been done.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

sweet im buying it


----------

